# Reason for a close?



## MFB (Aug 27, 2010)

If this is seen as questioning the mods then I apologize, but why exactly was the SRV thread closed for his 20 year anniversary? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/129145-stevie-ray-vaughn.html

I see nothing wrong with it, albeit some capitalization missing which isn't a big deal. I ask cause I was about to make a thread about the same thing with some videos of him tearing it up, but then I saw that and stopped but realized it was also closed as well.

What gives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you tried PM-ing the Mods? 

Really, these "call out" threads for closures, bans, etc. really are pretty pointless.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, and they're going to start being grounds for some time off. This is what you use PMs for.


----------

